# New to Marine life..20 gal tank , Moray Eel



## davicoolio (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys i just got started into this marine aquarium thing n think its going to be a lot of fun , n big challenge. I kinda was warned of the risks. Putting a 10" moray into a 20 gallon tank isn't the best idea. 

Question : I feeding my moray Prawns . Is it common for them not to eat the heads? Fed him three prawns this morning with the stick and he left the heads in the cave. I wanna start feeding him some ghost shrimp as well.. 

Let me know what you all think . Any comment or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it is a really really bad idea to keep this eel in such small quarters. With that said I'll not harp much on why.

You don't say how large the prawns are. Chances are adults may be hard to eat and the bodies are much softer than the head.

It will climb out onto the floor in no time. Keep it covered.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

what type of moray did you get?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> I think it is a really really bad idea to keep this eel in such small quarters..


Seconded.


----------

